# The Effectiveness Of Concealed Carry: This Is The Most Important Video You’ll Watch



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 13, 2016)

The Effectiveness Of Concealed Carry: This Is The Most Important Video You’ll Watch, Part 1

This video has a lot of good information in it. First they have a decent cross-section of shooters and range of experience. From 6 hours training to 50 hours of training. This brings up some points: What type of training do you have? Firing thousands of rounds at paper on the range isn't the same as taking a combat course(s). Being familiar with the type of gun you carry. Being observant (such as seeing if the person has body armor on or other factors you need to know like possible second (or more) shooters).
I talked about that with some fellow Deputies and a good point was brought up; what to do AFTER the shooting. For example, at some point L.E. is going to arrive on scene. They may or may not know who the good guys are so you'll have to consider the best way to ensure they KNOW your the good guy. A possibility if time permits is to get on the cell phone/911 and identify yourself, your location, what you're wearing so responding officers can immediately I.D. you as a good guy.
I've often thought of this personally for when I'm off-duty. God forbid I'm in (another) situation off-duty I try to plan out ahead of time likely courses of action. Possibly seeking cover and maintaining a watch on the bad guy(s) body or position of hiding or location they left in. Getting on 911 and identifying myself with what I'm wearing and my location so that dispatch can relay that information to responding L.E. A private citizen could do the same and even ask dispatch for direction on how officers want them to proceed.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2016)

You don't have a fancy bright yellow slap bracelet that says police? Or I'm I the only one that works for PD that thought that was a great idea....lol


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2016)

But then we upgraded to bright yellow arm bands,  then miss America style sashes and now we are supposed to keep a traffic vest that says police with us lol.....yeah we have some great ideas


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm seriousness though your phone is your best bet telling dispatch what's going on.  Of you can't as soon as I see police approaching my hands guns going on the ground and my hands going up.  When I worked as a UC Narc I stumbled upon a gas station robbery. I had a gun no radio or,badge and my cell phone was in the car I was walking in as the robber was walking out.  I put him face down moved behind him so he couldn't see me.  When I heard the crown Vic engine getting close lot I dropped my gun before they even got into the lot but i knew the bad guy couldn't see me


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2016)

Great link.  Thanks!


----------

